# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ναυπάκτου >  ΚΑΙ ΝΑΙ! IRC connected :)

## Venox

Με τις πολύτιμες οδηγίες του Acinonyx καταφέραμε να κάνουμε link τους IRC servers και να συνδεθούμε με το υπόλοιπο ασύρματο δίκτυο. ΟΛΕ! 
Ο server (unreal) τρέχει στον δικό μου υπολογιστή (όπως κ τα υπόλοιπα services) κ ειναι προσβάσιμος απο το internet μεσω ventrix.no-ip.com:6667 κ εσωτερικα μεσω ventrix:6667.

----------


## GeorgeKatz

Mπράβο!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ventrix

Νεότερα!!!

http://nwn.nsdc.gr/nwn/modules/newbb...id=23&forum=13

Ξανά μαζί!

----------

